# What type of flooring do you put down when you build a NIC cage???



## stephyda (Apr 7, 2009)

Want to build one of these before i get my baby Giant... And was wondering what to use as the flooring any suggestions???? thanks


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 7, 2009)

people use alot of different things, i use coroplast, which is corogated plastic that you get at a sign shop. I spent 10.00 for an 8 ft by 4 ft s heet that i cut and bent to the size that i needed. there are other alternatives that you can use like a piece of wood with linoleum on the bottom or stick tiles on the bottom, some people just put it on top of thier rugs if thier buns arent chewers and diggers. My cage has the coroplast and the attached pen area is just on the rug.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2009)

I use fibreboard and hardboard and then put fleece on top of that for some of them.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 7, 2009)

I went to Home depot and bought a peice of vinyl flooring. 6 X 9 Sold already cut. Lowe's sells them too.


----------



## BethM (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to use just linoleum. I would get the already-cut pieces from Home Depot/Lowes, fairly inexpensive.

The problem was that it would shift a little on my carpet, and the bunnies would find places they could nibble on, and make big holes in it. Then Amelia would start in on the carpet underneath!

The last time I overhauled the pen area, I got a full sheet of plywood, and had it cut into 2ft. x 4ft. sections, so I could get it home in my car. I layed the sections down in their area (in my living room), with no gaps, just re-arrange to fit in the space. Then I used the 2-sided tape meant for sticking linoleum down, around the edges and some big X's in the middle. I put a new sheet of linoleum down on that, being careful to not have any bubbles, then trimmed the edges. (There is a seam near one edge, but I put the litter box and a little rug over it, so they can't pick at the edges.)

It works really well for me. The bunnies do have slightly less traction, due to the harder surface, but they got used to it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 7, 2009)

I cut the vinyl larger than the cage and I put rugs down for traction. My bunny don't eat the rugs, but she does dig at them sometimes when playing. :biggrin2:


----------



## stephyda (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks for a that have gave me ideas it really helps thanks again


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 7, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I went to Home depot and bought a peice of vinyl flooring. 6 X 9 Sold already cut. Lowe's sells them too.


Me too. Cost about $20-$30.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 7, 2009)

We use pegboard for our babies' flooring. With ten buns having had it thus far, we've never had a problem either with them eating it or digging holes into it. Not to mention, the pegboard's holes make for excellent traction! 

It comes in different sizes, but we buy 4'x8' pieces for about $10, and most home improvement stores will cut it for free right there in the store!


----------



## degrassi (Apr 7, 2009)

I use Coroplast. Cheap, easy to cut to size and easy to clean up accidents.


----------



## mythcastle (Sep 26, 2009)

i have used a horse stall mat i purchased at tractor supply. it cost 39.00 and is 4x6 and easy to cut to size it is made out of recyled car tires and its is very easy clean and the bunnys cannot chew it.


----------

